# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  (کمک)تغییر رشته فنی به ریاضی فیزیک!

## amir0831

با سلام .دوستان من الان سال سوم هنرستان هستم و واقعا مثل بگم چی از اینکه اومدم هنرستان ناراحتم.خواهشا هم هرکی رو دیدین خواست بیاد هنرستان بهش بگین نیاد.مخصوصا با اون دانشگاه ها و اساتید فلانش .الان معلم های ما تو هنرستان توی دانشگاه هم درس میدن خودتون حساب کنید دیگه چیه.

الان من یک سری تحقیقات که کردم فهمیدم میشه تغییر رشته داد .به این طور که توی امتحانات تغییر رشته مرداد ماه شرکت میکنی بعد میری پیش دانشگاهی .یا حتی بدون شرکت در ازمون میشه از راه دور ثبت نام کرد.

کسی اطلاع داره این کار؟اینکه چه معایبی داره.؟

و اینکه اگه من این کارو بکنم و توی امتخان تغییر رشته شرکت کنم و قبول شم مثل یک داشن اموز سوم دبیرستان که میره پیش دانشگاهی منم میتونم همون پیشدانشگاهی برم؟یا فرق داره.؟

با تشکر .خیلی این موضوع ذهنمو ذرگیر کرده

----------

